# Beiter clicker.....?



## gjlama94 (Oct 11, 2013)

I have a Beiter as well (black one- think iys same as yours) amd I thought the same thing- very quiet for a clicker. After using it for a week, I had no problem hearing it even if I shot with music and headphones on. I think my brain just learned how to tune it in. Give it a few sessions I say.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Beiter clickers usually need to be bent a little, to produce a little snappier "click" and to keep the tip from flapping back in the way of the arrow fletching. Don't be afraid to just put a little bend in it. We all do.


----------



## aiminghigh (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you so much! I'm going to archery camp in a few weeks so....again, a BIG thank you for the helpful replies. I think might try putting a slight bend in it, and hopefully the Beiter will do the job of keeping my arrow on the rest.


----------



## ppayne (Jul 13, 2007)

Beiter clicker blades will bend easily for you with a little gentle nudging..A word of caution regarding the Beiter black blades ( as opposed to the silver blades) however. I was told that they will break more easily when tempered with. Not sure if this is the case or not but since this info was given to me by one of our top Canadian competitors, I'll give it credence. In the other hand clicker blades made of carbon (as opposed to metal as the Beiter's) do tend to break for sure when bent...happened to me, so that one I can vouch for.


----------



## fluke (Aug 12, 2012)

ppayne said:


> I was told that they will break more easily when tempered with.


and i can vouch for that


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

aiminghigh said:


> Thank you so much! I'm going to archery camp in a few weeks so....again, a BIG thank you for the helpful replies. I think might try putting a slight bend in it, and hopefully the Beiter will do the job of keeping my arrow on the rest.


Beiter also makes a bent model. If you go to the beiter site and look under "klicker" it's listed.

You can put quite a bend in the (silver) blade, enough to put a arrow under to lift it up. It's high quality metal, it won't break. I usually use a padded, flat jawed plier. Bend it slowly, little by little til you get what works.

One thing though, _*I thought I recall Cartel Fantom risers using a M4 clicker thread,*_ are you sure you have the right one? please check.


----------



## Dwolfe (Nov 12, 2013)

dont bend the black one, mine broke in half the other day.. It wasn't even touching the clicker plate when tightened down all the way, and that is when I tried to bend it even though the packaging said not to, just a test to see what happened, and yeah when they say dont bend the black one they meant it! I'm not sure if that clicker would of even worked with the hoyt Ion-X? possibly there was something I needed to add to it to make it work? The silver one seems to be a better choice


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yea, the black ones are used by the cool kids, but they have to be handled more carefully. I've bent the crap out of silver ones for years, with no ill effects.


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

If you're going to try to bend the n lack beiter don't hold it anywhere near the holes it will break almost every time. That being said the daughter loves hers.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

You can bend the black ones, rub them with your fingers a while to cause friction and warm them up, then bend, but never against an edge. I've shot mostly with black when I shot with beiter clickers, I hate excess glare from equipment. I've never broken one, I've had quite a few of them, some pretty violently bent.


----------



## bentomom (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi, this is aiminghigh's Mom. I want to thank you all for the helpful/informative responses. She has the silver Beiter, and we put a slight bend right where the arm goes from wide to narrow...hopefully, that is correct. Also, after reading all of the posts regarding the Hoyt Super Rest, we have installed that too. She is pretty much on her own as far as her olympic recurve goes, and it can be quite intimidating making adjustments to it. It really helps to be able to visit this forum and get the help she needs!

She is outside now practicing, and is all smiles :teeth:...really loving her new clicker and rest. She said her shots feel more comfortable, and stronger. I really should post a picture...she is out there in the rain shooting tighter groups with huge smiles on her face. 

Thank you!


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

zal said:


> You can bend the black ones, rub them with your fingers a while to cause friction and warm them up, then bend, but never against an edge. I've shot mostly with black when I shot with beiter clickers, I hate excess glare from equipment. I've never broken one, I've had quite a few of them, some pretty violently bent.


While I doubt any friction you create with your fingers will warm them enough to soften them, the point is use a round or soft edge when you flex them. (fingers work great) pliers will usually try to put too sharp of a bend in them and they will snap.

I bend most of my beiter Black clickers with two bends opposite to each other so the clicker part is flat against the plate and adds just a little pressure to the click.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

and how's that finger tab/callous problem working out?


----------



## aiminghigh (Jun 17, 2014)

dchan said:


> and how's that finger tab/callous problem working out?


Pretty well, actually. I fixed my hook, and I've taped my ring finger.


----------



## aiminghigh (Jun 17, 2014)

c365 said:


> One thing though, _*I thought I recall Cartel Fantom risers using a M4 clicker thread,*_ are you sure you have the right one? please check.


I ordered the model that Lancaster recommended, and I think it fits okay.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

You should have known right away, m4 and 6-32 are pretty far apart in size. it would not have been easy to attach if you purchased the incorrect one. 
a 6-32 is quite a bit smaller than an M4


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

aiminghigh said:


> I ordered the model that Lancaster recommended, and I think it fits okay.


OK, then it's very possible they gave you the M4 size. Kudos to LAS. I know because my low poundage/form practice riser is a Cartel Fantom. When I got the riser, I had a 6/32 clicker already so thought it would fit but no. It was way too loose, I would have stripped it if I tried to tighten it. Got a M4 at the local hardware, drilled the mounting hole in the clicker a bit larger to fit M4 and it works well.

Now go shoot.


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

c365 said:


> OK, then it's very possible they gave you the M4 size. Kudos to LAS. I know because my low poundage/form practice riser is a Cartel Fantom. When I got the riser, I had a 6/32 clicker already so thought it would fit but no. It was way too loose, I would have stripped it if I tried to tighten it. Got a M4 at the local hardware, drilled the mounting hole in the clicker a bit larger to fit M4 and it works well.
> 
> Now go shoot.


My Fantom uses a #6-32 screw, same as aiminghigh


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

dchan said:


> While I doubt any friction you create with your fingers will warm them enough to soften them, the point is use a round or soft edge when you flex them. (fingers work great) pliers will usually try to put too sharp of a bend in them and they will snap.


That's how you bend spoons in that old famous magician's trick. Mind you, you need to soften it first by bending it few times by force. The spoon that is, not the clicker. But you can definetely rub enough heat to metal to make it more malleable. It is very thin strip after all.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

The beiter black blade is tempered steel. I'd love to see anyone raise the temp of any small tempered steel blade with their fingers enough to make it "less brittle".

DC


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

zal said:


> That's how you bend spoons in that old famous magician's trick. Mind you, you need to soften it first by bending it few times by force. The spoon that is, not the clicker. But you can definetely rub enough heat to metal to make it more malleable. It is very thin strip after all.


The rubbing is just for a deceptive visual effect, not to generate heat that will bend the metal. No "heating" is needed. The metal fatiguing in advance by bending back and forth is the actual reason the spoons are breakable.


----------



## Mad Wally (Apr 26, 2013)

zal said:


> That's how you bend spoons in that old famous magician's trick.


You can't soften steel by heating it unless you go really high in temperature, well over 400-600°C.



zal said:


> Mind you, you need to soften it first by bending it few times by force.


Bending it back and forth hardens the material and makes it brittle, it does not make it softer.



zal said:


> But you can definetely rub enough heat to metal to make it more malleable.


Low carbon steels have transition temperatures (where a metal goes from being brittle to being ductile) ranging from -70° C to room temperature.
High carbon steel such as presumably the black Beiter clicker has a transition temperature of around 200°C



zal said:


> It is very thin strip after all.


What does the thickness have to do with material properties?

Sorry:embara:


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I'm no engineer, I just know how to do the magician's trick. And it definetely works. And amazes childen to no end.

Also, never broken a black blade, so I stand by my method, even if it turns out to be superstition. I don't mind, as I get the right end result.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

zal said:


> I'm no engineer, I just know how to do the magician's trick. And it definetely works. And amazes childen to no end.
> 
> Also, never broken a black blade, so I stand by my method, even if it turns out to be superstition. I don't mind, as I get the right end result.


Yeah, I know several ways that trick is done as well, (love the illusion and watching illusions or at least the skill of the illusionist) doesn't mean you should be telling people something that can cause someone to break their equipment. Just because you don't under stand the actual physics of it and "never broken a black blade" the magic trick in most descriptions include the possibility of breaking the spoon. It also usually include a note that the "heat" from bending the spoon back and forth enough to get it that "soft" to bend or break will be unnoticeable by the time anyone picks up the spoon after applause.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Just limit the bending by arcing it around a typical stabilizer. Do it in incremental lengths until you get the desired bend. Never broke a clicker that way.


----------

